# Undercoat....



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So, Dakota doesn't really have much of an undercoat. In fact, in some place he has NO undercoat(under his arms and such). Is this normal? Is is because its summer? Not a good enough diet? Just that kind of Dog? I see other German shepherds on here with lots of undercoat, and call me crazy but I'm a little jealous. The only place it remotely thick is his hind legs. We have some black hair here or there but nothing like the crazy balls of fur. Sorry I have been asking so many questions lately. I'm just such a worry wart since I got him.







Thanks in advance.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

My female has almost no undercoat, she's really smooth, even in the winter. Less shedding, she doesn't "blow coat" like my male does at all.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, several different kinds of coats in the gsd. sounds like you have one with less undercoat. i am jealous of YOU!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Lots of different coat types from the very close to the long...It's nice to have less undercoat because it means less shedding!! 

Also, In Florida, my dogs never really get much of a "winter" coat. It's too hot so they don't build up coat like the dogs from the North. And you might find that when the weather does turn colder, he does get better nutrition now that he's with you, and he gets more mature (my male got more coat after 2yrs...) he might get some more coat.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My little girl doesn't have much of an undercoat either..makes for an easier groom...the boys on the other hand, have think undercoats.


----------



## michel33 (Sep 22, 2009)

My boys don't have much of an undercoat but then again I've been having to flea comb them 2 times a day. I think I've combed out most of the undercoat lol.


----------

